# Primary duct bank question



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Only way you would have known that is if it was in the spec's. There isn't anything in the code book that says that.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BTW..Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Sorry I can't be much more help, but it has been my experience with the local POCO's Northeast Utilities and Connecticut Light & Power.
That they do what ever they please, make up rules as they go and don't pay all that much attention to the NEC. :2guns:
Of course the NEC is a minimum.

Yeah, Welcome.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

The utilities that I have worked for generally end up paying time and material because of a lot of poor engineering on their part. I just did what they said and made money.


----------



## gillman123 (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for the quick replies, guys!

And I forgot to mention that I *DID* check the "spec".... down here, they're called "_CenterPoint Energy Service Standards_" and didn't see this addressed.

I tend to agree with you [all] that they'll specify and get whatever they want.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I thought this might be an NESC rule, but I just checked. They have no limitation on degrees between pull points. This is their rule:

_*341.A.2* Pulling tensions and sidewall pressures on the supply cable should be limited to avoid damage. Note; Manufacturers' recommendations may be used as a guide._

This is in a lot of specs, though:

_Ductbanks shall be located precisely on all plan view design drawings.
Ductbanks shall be sloped where possible to drain to manholes or handholes, be
located to avoid interference with new or existing utilities, and be located at a
minimum depth of 36 inches below finished grade. Conduits shall be limited to a
maximum of 270° of bend between manholes, handholds, junction boxes, or
termination points._


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

gillman123 said:


> Hope this isn't a dumb question.....
> 
> But the Utility Company Rep came to our jobsite and informed us that we could have *NO MORE THAN 270-degrees* of bends in our PRIMARY DUCTBANK from the Terminal Pole into our Pad-Mount Transformer without setting a ManHole, of course.
> 
> ...


What voltage is this installation?


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Gillman, you guys have it made! PG&E only allows 180° in primary duct bank before requiring a manhole.

We have what is known as the green book which lists their service standards. Your service standards book should have their duct bank requirements listed.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

gillman123 said:


> Hope this isn't a dumb question.....
> 
> But the Utility Company Rep came to our jobsite and informed us that we could have *NO MORE THAN 270-degrees* of bends in our PRIMARY DUCTBANK from the Terminal Pole into our Pad-Mount Transformer without setting a ManHole, of course.
> 
> ...


 
I am going to say yes as a estimator &/or P.M. you should know what the local utilities require for power dist.

If you bid it to there specs, you will be a leg up on the ones who don't know and guess at it, or try to get a change order out of the G.C.


----------

